# How long does yogurt last in the frig?



## firecattx

I made too much yogurt :nooo It has been in the frig 7 days, some whey on top but otherwise looks normal. How long does hommemade yogurt last in the frig?


----------



## linuxboy

What do you mean by last? It's already spoiled milk, so it doesn't spoil more. The proteins can start to break down and it will develop off flavors if that happens... but that usually takes 3+ months.

I've kept yogurt in a quart jar for 6 months one time accidentally, was still good.


----------

